# Loss of appetite!



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi there! So recently my little pinecone was on antibiotics to clear up some extra bacteria in his gut. About 4 days later, he started eating less and less. He eats 1/4 of what he used to now. Pinecone is just turning 3 months and acts completely normal (besides being lazy). Could he be sick? The temperature in his cage is always between 74-76.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

How long has he been on antibiotics? 
Are you giving them straight or mixed with another food? 
How much was he eating before, and now?
How are you heating the cage? 
What's the light schedule?


----------



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

Side note: I'm holding him now and his belly seems a bit cold. It's not ice cold but it's cold. He doesn't seem to be displaying any will to hibernate besides sleeping a lot and eating less.


----------



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

He was on antibiotics for 2 days, twice a day. 
Feeding him a mix of blue wilderness and blue buffalo basics. 
Before, he would finish his whole bowl of Kibbles in 24 hours. Now he's eating half a bowl in that time. 
Cage is heated through my central air. We have to keep the house warm for parents with arthritis. I also have a small heating pad under his hut for at night. 
He gets light 8 am to about 6 or 7 pm. Light schedule is not 100% consistent


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Cold tummy, eating less and sleeping a lot are symptoms of a hibernation attempt.

Get a thermometer and test the temperature in his cage. While the room temp may be ok most of the time, when they are sick they sometimes require extra heat. This is where a supplemental system for the cage is a must. I've had to raise temps up to 78-80 for a sick one to keep them toasty warm.


----------



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

Alright will do tonight! I'm going to get him a CHE set up. I just want my little guy happy. He has never been all curled up and wouldn't uncurl so I didn't even think of hibernation.


----------



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

My friend told me to put him under my shirt and warm him up, but he's climbing all over me and making his cute snuffling sound! He doesn't like to stay still!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

That means your borderline. 
The heating pad is also possibly encouraging him to eat less and be more on the lazy side


----------



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

I just hope he bounces back to his normal grumpy butt cute self when I get him warmer  he's being normal now, sprawled out in my lap and cuddled up


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Do you have a space heater to keep the cage warm until you can get a CHE setup? After they attempt to hibernate, they are more likely to repeat it.


----------



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't :/ I left him with his heating pay on and a blanket. I hope he's okay for 2 hours!


----------



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

Quick update: Installed the CHE in his cage, but have had him in my lap with a blanket and heating pad all night. He just lays splatted out on the blanket breathing rapidly and I can hear the breathing. He doesn't huff or puff at all when I pick him up which is very abnormal for him, however when I have him curled up on his back he fights to flip over. I'm so worried about him and can't sleep!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Breathing problems sounds like he may have a URI, he should be seen by a veterinarian. Hibernation attempts, and even just temperatures that are not consistent or too low, can lower their immune systems and problems like URIs can happen. URI is one of the more common ailments due to temperature issues.


----------



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

He's been seen by the vet and is now on clavamox for a developing uri. Also being syringe fed since he hasn't eaten or attempted to eat. Thanks for your help everyone! I'm trying to stop worrying


----------

